# new mth problem



## electrical inspector (Nov 15, 2009)

just purchased a mth rail king with proto sound. it has a 2-8-0 engine. at the store he had the engine operating. after setting it up at home after turning the remote all the way up the lights wont even come on. the voltage around the track is 19.5V, measuring from the outer rail to the middle rail. it has been charging for a few hours now. the batteries in the remote are good. the transformer must be working or i wouldnt get voltage around the track. nothing on the tender works either, sound or bells. it is remote controlled. any help would be appreciated


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

One thing to consider...if he had the train running belly-up at the store, that doesn't mean it will run on the rails. Sounds like the engine might have problems.


----------



## electrical inspector (Nov 15, 2009)

Reckers said:


> One thing to consider...if he had the train running belly-up at the store, that doesn't mean it will run on the rails. Sounds like the engine might have problems.


going back to the store tomorrow. i will post my results.
thanks


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good idea. Let them demonstrate it running on a track (theirs).


----------



## electrical inspector (Nov 15, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Good idea. Let them demonstrate it running on a track (theirs).


bad engine, thanks all who responded


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Glad to hear that the store owner was able to make things right for you :thumbsup:


----------

